
Faxing Your Way to System – Part Two - DyslexicAtheist
https://windows-internals.com/faxing-your-way-to-system/
======
downrightmike
If you already can drop DLLs into a protected folder on a machine, do you
really need fax in the title? It seems like hacking with extra steps.

